# WARRIORS HANDBOOK



## boxerboy50 (6 Apr 2005)

Has anyone heard of this "CF's Warrior's Handbook". I've asked around to no avail. Post or better yet, PM me if you know anything about it. Thanks in advance,

Smith, S


----------



## Chainsaw (6 Apr 2005)

I flipped through a copy briefly during camp at Vernon (My training advisor's personal copy from 1 CER). It's a collection of a bunch of tactical manuals and weapon manuals, etc, all gathered in one thing. Hence, the Warrior's Handbook. I have no idea where to get one, but I sure would like a copy myself, seeing as the Infantry is my next stop...

So if anyone can hook me up with one, or somewhere where I can get it, I'd be most grateful

Cheers,

C/Sgt Matt Kalil
72nd Seaforth Highlanders RCAC


----------



## NATO Boy (6 Apr 2005)

...ditto for me, please...sounds like it could be useful reference material...


----------



## Mauler (6 Apr 2005)

Results from a search of the Army Electronic library indicate that this book is not available on line but the NDID number(s) and proper title(s)  are provided. See your friendly neigbourhood training officer/NCO.

You are searching the Book Title  category for "warrior"

Your search has returned 2 results.
NDID Number 	Old NDID Number 	Book Title 	Last Version 	Link to publication
B-GL-383-003/FP-003  	B-GL-304-002/PT-Z05  	Training for War, Volume 2, Field Training Regulations, Supplement 5, Warrior Programme Handbook  	96/09/01  	Publication not available online
B-GL-383-003/FP-005  	B-GL-304-002/PT-Z07  	Training for War, Volume 2, Field Training Regulations, Supplement 7, Warrior Programme Tests  	96/05/30  	Publication not available online


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

I don't know if you can still get them, when I did basic back in 95, there was a warriors handbook given to us, but I don't have it anymore. Also wasn't the infantry fitness thing called the battle warrior fitness test or something. You had to do the ruck march, run, push ups, sit ups, chin ups and you got either bronze, gold or silver? I dunno.


----------



## Canadian Sig (6 Apr 2005)

Gee went to the office to get my copy but Mauler beat me to it!..


----------



## ReddMaxx (6 Apr 2005)

I had one given to me a while back.

B-GL-304-002/PT-Z05

Training for War
Volume 2
Field Training Regulations
Supplement 5
Warrior Programme Handbook

Contents

General Military Knowledge
Geneva Conventions
C7
C9
SRAAW(L)
SRAAW(M)
C6
M67
FieldCraft
BattleCraft
Radio Procedure
NBCD

These are the main headings but each section is broken up into many sub-sections.   I realize this doesn't help you getting one but at least you know what's in it now.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Apr 2005)

I have one of these somewhere, with a camouflage cover, and 2 little comical characters in it in the intro. Got in in about 1993/94.  A good little durable refence book.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spanky (6 Apr 2005)

I never leave home without mine.  There were a couple of editions printed.  The original is the one with the cam cover.  They were originally produced for every soldier in LFCA when the old warrior program was initiated.  (that's the program that was old, not the warrior ) They are very durable, but I think they have been out of print for a few years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2005)

The small pocket version is no longer available. The updated one is though, but you'll need to carry it in your Nuc bag. It's about half the size of a cereal box and weighs about a pound (what's that in metric :. It's no longer a personal, field, reference manual. I've still got a couple of the old copies of different vintage, complete with different drills, etc. (No, I don't want to sell them  ) Order the new one through your Ops Cell or QM.


----------



## Sharpey (11 Apr 2005)

Very handy book to have. I have two editions of the pocket version and one version of the behemouth version. To bad it is no longer printed as it covered most of the basics of Soldiering. I have even taught a lesson from that book! It is an excellant reference.

Perhaps they pitched the idea of the book when Canada became the kinder, more gentler Army that we are today..."Warrior" is waaayyyy to aggressive ya know


----------



## ps387 (11 Apr 2005)

I have one of those floating around somewhere from when I did my Reserve QL2 in '96. Has a green cover I think and the paper is coated so it doesn't fall apart if you get it wet. Didn't know they weren't giving them out anymore. Guess I'll hang onto mine for BMQ.

Cheers


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Apr 2005)

I have two of them, the pocket sized ones. One is the warrior's handbook, can't remember the name of the other, but is an older version of the same book.

and I'm not even in yet!!






........(books handed down from father)


----------



## Troopasaurus (14 Apr 2005)

We were given the large warrior pam on our BMQ (Reserve in Chilliwack) last summer. They were great aids and helped in memorizing and double checking our drills on our own time. I also have a 2nd large sized one and one pocket sized one with the treated paper and green cover.


----------



## Gunnar (14 Apr 2005)

If you've got a Palm Pilot, try:

Platoon Leader at www.warriorsolutions.com

Got a free version of part of the full program...it's been helpful with organising my local club...I send them WARNORDs and such simply because it details all the relevant bits in a nice, clean package.

Developed for US soldiers, but still a pretty good reference.


----------



## swanita (15 Apr 2005)

Those are handy little books, i just wish i had gotten my hands on one when i could've. Just hoping someone "misplaces" theirs one day  > They're especially useful when teaching bmq on their "field" weekends & just a useful quick reference!!

They should bring those back instead of wasting money on little pompom/google-eyed recruiting "souvenirs".....


----------



## Trinity (16 Apr 2005)

I just saw those pom pom things

a buddy of mine set one on fire.. it burned for 10 minutes... and he had to
put it out cause it wasn't stopping....

As for the warrior book.. aw.. poor Swanita.. I have one sitting right here.....

You can have it after your finish the 60 Km ruck march for breast cancer. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Yeoman (16 Apr 2005)

I had an sgt. in my old unit give it to me, I just went "hey you don't need this anymore, I do!"
and he just looks at me and goes "just because I'm in a reserve unit now, doesn't mean I'm not going to need it! ah who am I kidding, take what you want, I don't care"
what a character he was.
I've seen a couple float around before, if I can snag one or two, I will and sell them for $50 a piece MWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA anyways
Greg


----------



## chrisf (16 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> You can have it after your finish the 60 Km ruck march for breast cancer. ;D ;D ;D



I want one of those books... and I love ruckmarching... and more importantly, I love breasts... where do I sign up?


----------



## Trinity (17 Apr 2005)

Lol....   so many things I want to say in reply...

Then I look at my capbadge.... think about my trade... 
Inner thoughts...  Inner thoughts..

But except the I love ruckmarches, I agree with the rest of your statement


Signing up is over.  They have no more room as they signed up 5000 people.
You can donate money if you 'love breasts' so that we can help protect them.  
Just click on my link... and i'll *see* if i can scrounge up another book. I did have
two at one point a long ... long time ago.


----------



## jazscam (22 Apr 2005)

It was for the warrior training program.   It is   a very good book, but some of the drills are different.   The C9 drills in the warrior handbook are different from the PAM.   We were instructing a course, one of the  instructors was using the warriors handbook and the 3 others were using the PAM.   On test day, the Warrior trained students failed, no fault of their own.     And after one late evening, they were caught up. 
I can't remember the specifics.

The warrior handbook, is meant as a training supplement, not as a bible.   I think it streamlines certain things, which is why it is no longer being used.   All of the content works, it might be different, but it works.

J


----------



## Redneck052 (6 Jan 2009)

Does anyone remember the "Warrior Book"?  I think the field manual was put out back in '95 '96.  It covered all the weapons, IA's etc etc.

It was an awsome reference.   Does anyone know the publication number??


----------



## 1feral1 (6 Jan 2009)

I think someone not that long ago was also doing a query on this pub. Try doing a search for it.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## Redneck052 (6 Jan 2009)

does anyone know if they are "re-releasing" this pub?


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2009)

The weapon TOETs are now online. Unfortunately I do not have the link favorited on this laptop.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jan 2009)

They may have been removed from Internet access, and only accessible on the DIN.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Jan 2009)

Looks like the last publication run of the Warrior PAM was 96.


----------



## darmil (6 Jan 2009)

I have a copy of the warrior handbook got it back in 96,wish they'd bring it back.I still have my gold badge.


----------



## Messorius (20 Feb 2015)

I've been looking for this pub and finally found it online, if anyone else wants it.

http://operationeastwind.com/NATO/training/files/Warrior_Program_Handbook.pdf -This is it, right?


----------



## Brasidas (20 Feb 2015)

That's it alright.


----------

